# Fibro info



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

I ran across this and thought perhaps someone may be interested in this. http://www.vulvarpainfoundation.org/guaife...n_treatment.htm


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I do not have Fibro but I do suffer from irriatble bladder with no real cause found.I have found that taking 1 table spoon of Guaifensin Syrup (Robitussin Plain cough syrup with no other ingredients) has relieved the problem.I had this burning urge to urinate all the time and I assume the Guaifenesin has the ability to liquify mucus and dilute uric acid that has helped with my problemThis is my experience only.Linda


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks K9Mom for this article. I've heard of this treatment for fm, but have never tried it. I wonder how many fm'ers have tried it with success or no success. I cannot take a lot of cold meds because of high blood pressure. Anyone had success with this treatment?


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Weener, this stuff does NOT have the stimulants (ephidrine is it?) in it like other cold meds. (I can't take those kinds either because of my Graves disease and tachycardia) My GP wrote me a script for the guifenasine (sp) last month for a killer sinus infection and I had no problems with it whatsoever.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

K9Mom, wow a cold med that doesn't affect my high blood pressure, that's great news. I have chronic sinus problems and I find that the pressure gets so bad at times nothing helps. I do use Nasonex on a regular basis. Do you know if the guafensin can be had without a prescription? Having a bad sinus day today


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Everyone,This Guaifenisen treatment for Fibromyalgia has been talked about alot on this Board from time to time.The type of Guiafenisen that Dr. Armand is referring to is in tablet form. I'm with the understanding that tablet form is the only way to get just guafenisen and not the other ingredients as are found in the cough syrup type meds. Also, if you try this protocol, you need to completely and totally get rid of and never ever use again any products or foods, either externally or internally, that contain SALISCYLATES (both natural and synthetic). It is a life long protocol to follow; otherwise you may experience return of symptoms. Some people seem to have benefited from this approach. I, myself, have checked into it seriously; but everyone that I have discussed this with in my area----Doctors, nurses, physical therapists, chiropractors, etc. all seemed to think this is just another one of those "wild goose chases". They really discouraged me to the point that I gave up trying to get one of them to write me the prescription for the tablet form of guafenisen. I just don't understand why, if this is something that cannot harm the body, that they wouldn't be willing to give it to me, monitor my symptoms, etc., and at least give it the benefit of the doubt! For those of you willing and able to obtain the tablet form and try it, I wish you the best and I hope it works. Perhaps in time these "conventional" Doctors will realize that they don't always know everything.I wish I could afford to fly out to California and see Dr. Armand myself!Remember, though, for this to work, you must get rid of everything containing a form of saliscylates---from toothpaste, deodorant, shampoo, conditioner, hair spray, certain cosmetics, and certain foods, among many other things we normally come in contact with everyday. Do your research and understand the protocol. Dr. Armand's site will give you a list of products and foods that contain these saliscylates and help you find alternatives to use in place of them.Good luck!


----------

